# Good recovery by reverse electroplating ???



## Alfonso (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi

I have reverse electroplated good amount of gold fingers, enough to fill half a jar of baby food. The yellow sludge sits at the very bottom and clear liquid above. I'd like to know if I use borax when melting it in a crubicle graphite will it seperate the impurities. I have 2 jars of this stuff one jar is a gold yellow color but the other jar is a blue thick goo. I don't know what I did different but it's the way it came out. Maybe it was the brass and copper = blue goo vs the stainless steel and copper which = yellow goo. I am trying to stay away from chemicals.

Thank you


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Mar 20, 2013)

How exactly are you reverse electroplatting?

Scott


----------



## Alfonso (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi

I am using a 18volt to train hobby transformer, copper net I made on one end and a stainless steel spoon I cut in half with water and salt. Seems to work out pretty good. When I used brass and copper I got blue and yellow sludge when I switched the brass for stainless steel I got pure yellow sludge.

Thank you.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Mar 20, 2013)

You do realize that you are still giving off Chlorine Gas, right?


----------



## Alfonso (Mar 20, 2013)

I do reallize this and try to recycle the water keeping it in containers.I do a small amount at a time and do it outside. Can anyone answer my question? All tips are welcome.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 21, 2013)

Very simple answer no you will not remove all the impurities, you may oxidise some metals but not enough to make your gold much purer than what you start with. Scott pointed out you are already producing toxic fumes so if you want fine metal why not use the chlorox method which produces similar fumes but less troublesome than noxx from AR, I'm sorry but there is no simple chemical free way to refine gold it's one of natures least reactive metals.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 21, 2013)

You are doing so much wrong that I can't give you a straight answer except stop doing what you are doing or you will lose all your gold or hurt yourself.
Then read Hokes book and the forum to find out how to really do to recover and refine gold.

You remind me of a man in the night looking for his lost keys under a street light. Not because he lost it there but because it is easier to see.
Maybe you can avoid nasty chemicals but you won't recover any gold.

Best way to refine gold without nasty chemicals (guaranteed) :
1. Sell scrap on eBay
2. Buy pure gold on goldrefiningforum
3. Repeat until no more scrap left

Göran


----------



## Alfonso (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi

Can you please provide the chlorox method link if one available please?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 21, 2013)

Alfonso,

The Guided Tour link below contains a multitude of information that will get you the answers you are after. Read all of the links in the tour and you will have your answer. Grab a copy of Hokes book while you are there.

Steve


----------



## Alfonso (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 29, 2013)

Since reverse electroplating requires electrical contact to each and every gold area, how are you making contact to each and every finger?

What are you using - cyanide or sulfuric acid?


----------

